# remote devon cottage



## moorbud (Sep 29, 2010)

One very remote cottage, the doctor had a very long walk here to visit the elderly man who once lived here to treat his gout.


----------



## moors (Sep 29, 2010)

*Nice oven!*

Ah! Mr ridd's house! i thought there were plans to turn that into a camping barn, shame not much left now.


----------



## JOHNSODA (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice photos, 
is this on dartmoor?
Id like to call round..


----------



## moors (Sep 30, 2010)

close, but its exmoor near a famous for exmoor oak tree!!!!


----------



## JOHNSODA (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh thanks
I been meaning to spend a day up there, I think theres a couple of letterboxes to collect in that valley?
cheers


----------



## moorbud (Sep 30, 2010)

Amazing valley


----------

